# Crazy Problem With My X Stuck In On/off Loop In Airplane Mode



## DAWGPOUND (Jul 25, 2011)

I had a problem that started yesterday. I do not get a signal at times where I work, so I put my phone in Airplane mode a lot to save the battery. Yesterday I did this and my phone got stuck going in and out of airplane mode and will not stop. I ended up doing a data,dalvik and cache wipe and reinstalled the Shuji 2.5 rom. Well my phone just did it again when I put it in airplane mode. Same thing going constantly on and off. Anyone have any ideas? Thanks in advance


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

Not really a fix but maybe try a different rom?


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Must be something to with the Rom, did you download it over 3g or Wifi.


----------



## DAWGPOUND (Jul 25, 2011)

I downloaded it on my pc and transferred it to my sd card. Been running it a few weeks with no problem until now


----------



## swoggler (Oct 9, 2011)

DAWGPOUND said:


> I downloaded it on my pc and transferred it to my sd card. Been running it a few weeks with no problem until now


The only time I have had that problem is when I flashed a ROM that wasn't for my phone. I did it with my DX and a DX2 Rom and a D2G with a D2 ROM. I also had that issue when I had system data from Titanium Backup for a 2nd -init Rom and I restored that data on a .605 Rom.

If I were you I would back up only the app data, wipe, and reflash.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

^^ Agreed. Also you could try to fix permissions and see if that helps too. Maybe something changed the permissions on the airplane mode somehow.


----------



## DAWGPOUND (Jul 25, 2011)

I has already done the fix permissions several times and no luck. I could see something like this possibly happening after just flashing a rom or something. But I had been on this rom for several weeks with no problems and it hit out of the blue. I did a sbf and just running the stock .605 and have it rooted. There really doesn't seem to be much happening with roms for the X. Guess it has passed it's shelf life? I personally am getting the Nexus Prime as soon as it's @ Verizon. The only thing I dont like about the Prime is that it is not using removable memory. So I will have a useless 32g micros SD card and have to pay more to get a 32g Prime. The Droid Razr looks nice but not being able to remove the battery and locked boot loader kills that for me.


----------



## doom82 (Jul 13, 2011)

It's most likely the rom. I had that same problem months ago when I was on Liberty. Then I switched to the Liberty/AOSP when it was first released, hoping for a fix, but it only got worse. Miui was released and problem solved. I'm currently running CM7GB with Jakebites. It's smooth, fast, and reliable. Without doubt the most stable setup I've had on this phone. Which radio are you on? If you're happy with the rom just contact Mobile_Sensai on twitter. He's helped resolve three different problems in the past. He's eager to assist and will likely get back to you right away. But I still have to recommend switching to CM7GB and never looking back.

Goodluck.


----------

